# POC Tue - thru Saturday



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

Small pods of 50-100# poons showing up at the ends of the jetties each afternoon, and south of there about two miles -- red fishing boats runnin thru them putting them down -- we hooked up a few, nothing to write a story about as most of my crew wanted snaps to take home , so we didn't stay on them, we did hook up with a 90" plus off a lump in state waters on a freelined menhaden while snapper catching - got two good jumps and off she went -- they are around in fair numbers if you ca keep the boats from blowing through them, **** pops in chartruse firetiger were working.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Somebody caught two and saw plenty more while anchored at the Galveston jetty on Oct. 1. They weren't even fishing for tarpon.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I just rigged up some **** Pops with 8-inch Twister tails, and 16/0 circle hooks. We will try them on Sunday (Oct. 9) offshore of Sabine Pass. I'll post some photos if we run into anything.


----------

